# Facial Hair



## Chet

Got any? I have a mustache to cover a scar on my upper lip. Got any, gents? Ladies are optional.


----------



## GoneFishin

Mustache and beard


----------



## Paco Dennis

Just yesterday evening I cut my winter growth. I finally found a straight razor.... instead of laboring with Bics, and electric shavers.

Before  after 

pollen count is 9.8 ....i've got "Red Eye" today.


----------



## feywon

Chet said:


> Got any? I have a mustache to cover a scar on my upper lip. Got any, gents? *Ladies are optional.*


Had to laugh at last sentence.  When i told doctor i would not be continuing HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy) they put me on when diagnosed as fully menopausal they tried to scare me into it by talking about facial hair on Post menopausal women. i said i'd take my chances considering the uncomfortable side effects of the HRT on me. 

Much to Doctors surprise (several since then then have assumed i was on HRT) i not only did not get any significant facial hair growth, my body hair slowly diminished. Once every year or two i get a single pure white hair on chin or left cheek, always same two spots. i pluck it and am good for long time before one comes back. i can live with that. 

For the record when younger i always liked the look of facial hair on men, tho sometimes mustaches tickled and beards (especially when short stubbly) were scratchy.   But i always felt that just as with our/women's style/grooming choices it was up to the man how much facial hair he wanted and how he styled it---unattractiveness was linked to low levels of cleanliness.


----------



## oldman

Nope. When I worked at United, they allowed a "neatly trimmed mustache." I tried it for a few weeks, but when I would get an ingrown hair, it hurt like the devil, so I shaved it off and never went back to it. I don't use anything except my Gillette Mach III razor for shaving.


----------



## hollydolly

Nope...


----------



## Blessed

Straight up true, yes, I have facial hair.  Hate it but can take care of easily.  The thing I hate is the hair thinning on my head.  I was always an average looking lady but I had great hair.  Now I don't even have that!


----------



## dseag2

No facial hair for me.  It would be white and I'm just not ready for that.


----------



## Gary O'

Facial Hair​



Chet said:


> Got any?


 Yeah, pretty much since puberty 



While living up in the mountains it kinda got away from me



But on some formal occasion, I'd trim it down



There is the body hair that has never been touched, that is more of a dust collector when using a chain saw, but we best not go there


----------



## Lawrence

I generally try to stay shaven. I have let it grow out, but it feels itchy. If I shave to closely or in the morning it is itchy and feels like a heat rash. I use a beard and mustache trimer to shave my face in the evening, but it still leaves stubble on my face.


----------



## Alligatorob

Yep, haven't shaved in over 30 years.

Mustache to hide a scar, the rest just out of laziness...


----------



## Chris21E

None here as well...


----------



## Bella

No facial hair that requires shaving. I do have eyebrows and eyelashes!


----------



## Marie5656

*From the female perspective...I grow a few of those obnoxious post-meno chin hairs some of us tend to get.  A little lotion and a swipe with a disposable razor does the trick.*


----------



## Flarbalard

Don't shave, but do trim.

Allan Sherman said it best.  Ever since I was 12 years old God has been putting hair on my face and everyday I've been shaving it off.  I finally decided to let God have his way.

I owe Allan Sherman  a big debt.  My Dad would always get on me about shaving and he had nothing to say to that.


----------



## horseless carriage

dseag2 said:


> No facial hair for me.  It would be white and I'm just not ready for that.


There's a mole on the right side of my chin, which in my twenties, I was very conscious of. When I asked a doctor about having it removed the doctor explained that moles are caused when cells in the skin, called melanocytes, grow in clusters. Melanocytes are generally distributed throughout the skin. They produce melanin, the natural pigment that gives skin its colour. 

Doctor then went on to say that she wouldn't recommend removing it, there was a risk that the cells left around the site of the mole could become cancerous. "It's not proven," she said, "but why risk it?" Then she looked straight at me and said: "Grow a beard." I had that beard for more than thirty years but when I started to look like Santa I shaved it off. The mole is more preferable, vain or what?


Rosie has got facial hair too, she was such a wonderful friend, how we miss her still.


----------



## Capt Lightning

My hair is mostly tied back in a pony tail  in this pic.


----------



## jujube

Marie5656 said:


> *From the female perspective...I grow a few of those obnoxious post-meno chin hairs some of us tend to get.  A little lotion and a swipe with a disposable razor does the trick.*


....when you look down to brush a stray hair off your lapel but discover it's still firmly attached to your chin.....<sigh>

....when the hair on your head is replaced by the hair on your upper lip......<even more regretful sigh>


----------



## Chris21E

When you are forced to use a comb on a face or ear for a lady time to scream...


----------



## Tish

Nope, none here.


----------



## oldaunt

feywon said:


> Had to laugh at last sentence.  When i told doctor i would not be continuing HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy) they put me on when diagnosed as fully menopausal they tried to scare me into it by talking about facial hair on Post menopausal women. i said i'd take my chances considering the uncomfortable side effects of the HRT on me.
> 
> Much to Doctors surprise (several since then then have assumed i was on HRT) i not only did not get any significant facial hair growth, my body hair slowly diminished. Once every year or two i get a single pure white hair on chin or left cheek, always same two spots. i pluck it and am good for long time before one comes back. i can live with that.
> 
> For the record when younger i always liked the look of facial hair on men, tho sometimes mustaches tickled and beards (especially when short stubbly) were scratchy.   But i always felt that just as with our/women's style/grooming choices it was up to the man how much facial hair he wanted and how he styled it---unattractiveness was linked to low levels of cleanliness.


I have never been on HRT, I'm 74 and still get hot flushes. I have NO leg hair, minimal body hair elsewhere, and get 2-3 hairs a month on my chin, which I simply yank out. Its all good.


----------



## Murrmurr

As pictured. I'll keep my cheeks clean if my wife asks me to...and then I wear a soul patch.


----------



## Lawrence

Murrmurr said:


> soul patch


What is a soul patch?


----------



## Bella




----------



## Murrmurr

Lawrence said:


> What is a soul patch?


See Bella's post above.


----------



## Lawrence

I think I am the opposite of soul patch I like sporting my mutton chops.


----------



## Macfan

Since retiring, yes, but primarily because during my time in the military and working years I developed a strong dislike for shaving. Now, I let it all grow and cut it all when I get a haircut about every 6 -8 weeks or so. Sweet wife does my hair, face, ears, eyebrows and toe nails, wait 6 - 8 weeks and repeat  . Don...


----------



## Ronni

Ron has facial hair.  (see my profile pic)  I love it!!  I love men with facial hair.  All my boys (4) have some level of facial hair.  

Sadly so do I since menopause!  

While the hair on my legs, under my arms and private areas has decreased, upper lip hair and the occasional lone chin hair have increased.  

I use an epilator on legs, underarms, upper lip, and the occasional chin hair.  Other areas of growth my husband takes care of.


----------



## Ruthanne

I have a lovely white mustache and semi beard.  I'm so proud of them


----------



## Gaer

I adore full mustaches on men, with the "soul patch", "goatee" or a "full, TRIMMED beard."
Remember Sean Connery's geometrically shaped beard?  Sexy!
But,
I don't understand why a man would shave any other part of his body.
(or wear cosmetics)  That seems so feminine!  Be natural!


----------



## Right Now

Huh, how about that?  I never heard the term soul patch before.  When describing a gent who has that little bit, I say he has a bit of scruff under his lip.
I think I'll keep using my description, as others in my group may not have heard that term, either.


----------



## Bella

Lawrence said:


> I think I am the opposite of soul patch I like sporting my *mutton chops*.






















Bella


----------



## Ronni

Gaer said:


> I adore full mustaches on men, with the "soul patch", "goatee" or a "full, TRIMMED beard."
> Remember Sean Connery's geometrically shaped beard?  Sexy!
> But,
> I don't understand why a man would shave any other part of his body.
> (or wear cosmetics)  That seems so feminine!  Be natural!


Ron doesn’t manscape. I don’t think any of my boys do either.

But one of my boys sometimes wears a bit of eye makeup when he goes clubbing with his woman. I think it makes him look fantastic!!


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## Nathan

Chet said:


> Got any? I have a mustache to cover a scar on my upper lip. Got any, gents? Ladies are optional.


I thought i posted already in this thread....  
Anyway I keep a bit of a mustache(#2 or 3 clipper) and the rest gets taken down to a #1(approx. 1/8") every couple weeks.   I don't like dragging razor sharp objects across my face anymore, but the main reason for keeping a bit of short scruff is to disguise the spider veins I've been sprouting on my cheeks & chin.


----------



## PamfromTx

Let's just say that wearing a mask for 2 years has helped.


----------



## Blessed

I love it too! The mask covers a multitude of issues.  I look quite funny as I get botox in the forehead for migraines so the rest of my face looks like I am melting.


----------



## Jace

Salvador Dali, the Spanish surrealist artist, 
was almost _as well known for his crazy mustache as his paintings _
He often wore it groomed into long "tails" _that *curled upwards.*_


----------



## debodun

I keep on old lady hair patrol with a close-up mirror and tweezers. I don't let them get out of hand. A woman I used to deliver meals to had long stray hairs that looked like curb feelers. I wanted to grab them and yank them off her face, but that would be assault.


----------



## jimintoronto

When I was younger and dating....I said I wouldn't go out with a woman who had a better mustache than I did. JimB.


----------



## Don M.

Long, scraggly beards seem to be the current "fad" among so many of the men in our area.  I would think that this excess facial hair would be rather uncomfortable in this heat.


----------



## squatting dog

Here's the last time I didn't have a beard.


----------



## Pappy

I would love to grow my salt and pepper beard again, but it’s just to darn hot here in Florida. Plus, my lady prefers a clean face. In cold NY winters I always had a full beard. Lousy photo, but only one I could find with a beard.


----------



## Been There

The only hair that I grow is on top of my head.


----------



## Ronni

Devin has the most facial hair of my 4 boys. He’s always preferred a full beard. He says it’s because he’s just too lazy to shave


----------



## hawkdon

For about 3 yrs I've been having all my head hair cut down
to about 1/4th inch...then it returns and I get it done again...I
got tired of trying to keep it looking "decent"....wish all the head and facial hair was gone.....


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

<-- Just had the goatee as represented here for quite a long time now.  When we got married I had the most awful (in retrospect) full beard.
Once, for a community theater production, I let it all grow again and had my barber shape it into a full mutton chop situation - that was a lot of fun.


----------



## jujube

Back in the 70's, my former brother-in-law was trying to grow a luxurious set of mutton chops with only minimal success.  

At his and my sister's wedding,  his uncle, a very "country" person came up to him and loudly said, "Mah God, boy, what is wrong with you ?  Yer face looks like a goat's crotch!!!"

It did.....it really did.


----------

